# software to archive groups messages?



## meine (Oct 20, 2019)

Hi,

I am looking for a program or some nifty script for archiving groups messages. Does any of you have suggestions for something in the FreeBSD packages?

Background: I have a big file (100Mb, 49k lines) with all postings from a (yahoo) forum, formatted in one line per message with some basic HTML. My aim is to make the headers and text of these messages better accessible and 'human readable'. There is a tool avaliable, but as with many questions: the problem could be well solved in the FOSS world...

TIA,


----------

